
Headless Chrome is coming BlinkOn talk (slides and video) - AnbeSivam
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1gqK9F4lGAY3TZudAtdcxzMQNEE7PcuQrGu83No3l0lw/edit
======
AnbeSivam
Video: [https://youtu.be/GivjumRiZ8c](https://youtu.be/GivjumRiZ8c)

Slides:
[https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1gqK9F4lGAY3TZudAtdcx...](https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1gqK9F4lGAY3TZudAtdcxzMQNEE7PcuQrGu83No3l0lw/edit#slide=id.g14ebf0ab58_0_0)

Headless Chromium:
[https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/head...](https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/headless/README.md)

